# The Christmas Songs Thread



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

That Mariah Carey song must go. Gah. I've heard it at least a dozen times already today.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

There are too many horrible Christmas songs to count - "Jingle Bells Rock" and "Little Drummer" ranking at or near the top. However, I don't get tired of listening to this one - not just the song, this recording. (There are also many weak and saccharine interpretations of this, of course.)


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I hear you. But this did change my mind a little. Wait for it, it gets better.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

**** Grandma Got ran over by a reindeer hmm as a child it made me think that it really happened. Now looking at it that's a super classic Country styled song almost like back woods but i do like it. I appreciate Sias Christmas album for newer Christmas music. I like Jazz covers or band, brass, piano, or smooth instrumentals. So nice for the season. Kenny G is nice. Older music is great. Timeless. Happy holidays.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer is a definite favorite, the movie and the song. I actually like Jingle Bells Rock I'll have to  to your comment @mmshiro but there are a lot of bad, I agree. Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer, Mr. Grinch, and Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree are all nice to hear in moderation.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really loved this guy. Haven't watched the Voice since his debut, as no one compares. 



He went against his coaches advice on this one, who felt it was not 'popular' enough, and sang this truly spiritual song, focused on the REAL reason for Christmas. I love this!!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I actually like Jingle Bells Rock I'll have to  to your comment @mmshiro


And I will never argue with you about this - as long as we don't go on a long road trip together!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@tinyliny Mary Did you know is my favorite song! I actually have the Jessica Simpson version on my iphone and listen to it year-round. I also love Victory in Jesus by Boe Steele. (I know it's not Christmas but I love it anyway...)


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I too love that song tinyliny....
"Mary Did You Know" sung by think it is Wynonna Judd in a duet with :think:...
_I just love the words and message..._
I also love "What Child Is This"...
For fun...the song about the donkey.."Dominic the Donkey" just makes me smile.


What makes me sad is listening to the spiritual songs interpreted by some, and they just should not be......just sing them the way they are meant to be sung not with "a twist" to the lyrics...
Some of my most loved songs are classics...what I grew up with and cherish still many years later...and now my children cherish and that makes my heart happy. :smile:
_sigh..._

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not a practicing Christian, but the whole story, of Mary , and her challenges, well, I find fascinating. 



And, I love the rendition of it . . .


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

A hundred percent "yea" on Grandma got run over by a reindeer! :lol: There is another song I heard on the radio lately, that I thought was funny; can't remember the name now.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

aubie said:


> I hear you. But this did change my mind a little. Wait for it, it gets better.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JKJExBXRorA


Love it!! So many of my favourite artists in that collab!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> I really loved this guy. Haven't watched the Voice since his debut, as no one compares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, he has a very beautiful voice, and the song's melody is nice too!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I used to have this New Kids on the Block CD. It was all Christmas songs. I LOVED THAT CD....

I remember husband, before he was husband... finally lost it one day. We were cruising down the road and he (is actually a very, very patient guy) rolled down my window and yanked the CD out of my stereo ... and chucked it! Out the window! Never to be seen again!

it was most traumatizing...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I adore Christmas music, I was in the church choir for years and some of the carols can still make me misty eyed. That would be my first choice of listening, but after that I love this


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Going back to school days, we always had a very popular Carol service with many international songs sung. 

We had a new music teacher who did a different arrangement to Silent Night. There was a solo for a girl in my class, she had a fantastic solo voice, four of us backed her and the rest of the choir behind us. 

We all loved it but in the church with the brilliant acoustics, it sounded so powerful. When we finished the congregation all aplauded, something not done in church! Not a lot of dry eyes either. 

As for popular songs to maynare away from the meaning of Christmas.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I hate secular Christmas music, all of it. There are many wonderful religious Christmas songs though.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Avna said:


> I hate secular Christmas music, all of it. There are many wonderful religious Christmas songs though.
> 
> My idea of Christmas music


Enjoyed this rendition immensely! The look on the face of the little boy in the GAP hoodie brought tears to my eyes...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I used to have this New Kids on the Block CD. It was all Christmas songs. I LOVED THAT CD....
> 
> I remember husband, before he was husband... finally lost it one day. We were cruising down the road and he (is actually a very, very patient guy) rolled down my window and yanked the CD out of my stereo ... and chucked it! Out the window! Never to be seen again!
> 
> it was most traumatizing...


And you married him anyway??


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@Golden Horse LOVE David Bowie  

The songs that bring tears to my eyes and joy to my soul are the traditional ones; Silent Night, Oh Come all Ye Faithful, O Tannenbaum, O Little Town of Bethlehem, Oh Holy Night, Hark the Herald Angels Sing, We Three Kings, Ave Maria, O Come Let Us Adore Him, The First Noel, etc


But the Fun songs certainly have their place and can have me merrily singing along too!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

This was one of the carols we would sing at the school Christmas recital.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> A hundred percent "yea" on Grandma got run over by a reindeer! :lol: There is another song I heard on the radio lately, that I thought was funny; can't remember the name now.


You must be thinking of this one:






or this one:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Then there are the ones that my mum liked, Little Donkey and the Calypso Carol.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

mmshiro said:


> You must be thinking of this one:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrO42SnYAvs
> 
> ...


Nope, wasn't either of those but they're hilarious. Especially love the last one :rofl:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

This one makes me giggle:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

and this one:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

One to make you laugh






And two version of Oh Holy Night, both totally fantastic..Home Free







And this, I came across the Trans Siberian Orchestra by accident, flicking through the channels....and stayed and watched, then this came on...





 Love it!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I gues when it comes to Christmas music and really Christmas it's , is there has always been a mix. Secular, religious and some sort of both for lack of a better term. And each has a place and sometimes they co exist. I do get a little irritated when someone gets over religious about Santa Clause or say something like Xmas is taking Chist out of Christmas.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

SilverMaple said:


> This one makes me giggle:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdklP9zntmE


Lol, I like the one at 1:10; "ho ho ho. Wait, what am I doing here?? Happy Chanukah!"


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Of course, children singing at their nativity plays


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

This one made the rounds last year. But very good so will post again


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

aubie said:


> I gues when it comes to Christmas music and really Christmas it's , is there has always been a mix. Secular, religious and some sort of both for lack of a better term. And each has a place and sometimes they co exist. I do get a little irritated when someone gets over religious about Santa Clause or say something like Xmas is taking Chist out of Christmas.


I think the season is whatever you want and need it to be. The Puritans banned Christmas as a pagan holiday which incited people to drink and even, gasp, dance. People caught celebrating Christmas were fined. Saint Nicholas is a real saint, Kwanzaa is a real holiday, and schmaltzy pop Christmas songs make me plug my ears. Also? I do not like eggnog.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

aubie said:


> This one made the rounds last year. But very good so will post again
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cPC2IIB2lLw


Wow, that gave me the chills. What a beautiful voice!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't like eggs, but ok with eggnog. Especially if made with something from Kentucky.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

AnitaAnne said:


> And you married him anyway??


Well... that is by far the worst thing he's ever done so.....

Although... I do miss my CD....


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

aubie said:


> I don't like eggs, but ok with eggnog. Especially if made with something from Kentucky.


I don't mind brandy with a little eggnog in it. :smile:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

My Grandmother would get a bottle of eggnog every Christmas. She would always mutter that she did t like it. The bottle stayed by her chair in the living room and when Mum commented how it had gone down Gran would say that my sister had been drinking it! 

She must have swilled it straight from the bottle as she never asked for a glass!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Avna said:


> I hate secular Christmas music, all of it. There are many wonderful religious Christmas songs though.
> 
> My idea of Christmas music


Beautifully done, but hardly a "flash mob". Arby's should not be this packed, so something's gotta be up!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

@farmpony84 - EBAY! I bet you could find it there if you wanted the whole CD again. And there's always youtube and streaming these days... 

As for me, I LOVE Christmas music, and I mean almost all kinds - religious, secular, non-traditional (ever heard of The Santa Rap?:rofl, classic! As a community band musician, Leroy Anderson's "Sleigh Ride" and "Christmas Festival" are inevitable classics that always put me in a holiday spirit as soon as we begin rehearsing them. 





One of my all time favorite songs though is NSYNC's rendition of O Holy Night. People usually think of Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays as their Christmas song, but I think O Holy Night, as an acapella piece, really shows their skill. I know Justin Timberlake is the one who really became famous from the group, but it's pretty clear they all had talent!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

aubie said:


> I gues when it comes to Christmas music and really Christmas it's , is there has always been a mix. Secular, religious and some sort of both for lack of a better term. And each has a place and sometimes they co exist. I do get a little irritated when someone gets over religious about Santa Clause or say something like Xmas is taking Chist out of Christmas.


Oh, you mean it's not the _Season to be Judgmental_ about how other people live their lives and celebrate their occasions after all?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

mmshiro said:


> Beautifully done, but hardly a "flash mob". Arby's should not be this packed, so something's gotta be up!


I thought it was a food court, not Arby's. And that many of the "customers" were members of the choir.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

mmshiro said:


> Oh, you mean it's not the _Season to be Judgmental_ about how other people live their lives and celebrate their occasions after all?


Here it very well can be.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

SilverMaple said:


> That Mariah Carey song must go. Gah. I've heard it at least a dozen times already today.


 



this is a much better and older version, the lady's name is Lisa Layne. She sings at my church


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

my personal fave


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

mmshiro said:


> And I will never argue with you about this - as long as we don't go on a long road trip together!


Lol, well I don't listen to Christmas music on road trips anyway! Now if you can't handle some good Rock N Roll, we'll have an issue


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Lol, well I don't listen to Christmas music on road trips anyway! Now if you can't handle some good Rock N Roll, we'll have an issue


I have a Pandora station seeded with "Born to be Wild"...


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

play while decorating the tree. Nat King Cole


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

I love love love Christmas music, save for one song. I do not know why, but it always makes me cringe and go “ugh” not this every time I listen to it. “Simply Having A Wonderful Christmas Time” by Paul Mcartney. That’s the only song that I loathe with a passion. 

My favourites are:
“Baby It’s Cold Outside”
“Rockin’ Around the Christmas Tree”
“Jingle Bell Rock”
“Carol of the Bells” - the Transerbian Orchestra version. I love to rock out to this one and it gives me goosebumps!
“Fairytale In New York”
“Same Old Lang Syne” - Dan Folgelberg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have pretty ecclectic taste in music, so here are a few we sang when we did "Christmas in the Renaissance' .


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

And on a more secular note:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So... I have a playlist on my phone. It's small... Christmas Shoes ( @mmshiro doesn't like this one because the commercial message - I remember from last year) But I love it, Mary did you know, Have yourself a merry little Christmas, Little Drummer Boy, Let it snow, Hark! The Herald Angels sing, 10,000 reasons, Mighty to save, Gods Not dead (not Christmas ... but... it fits), Walk with you, Testify to love (those are more gospel), Victory in Jesus (The band steele - who'd a thunk a gospel song could sound so sexy), Jesus take the wheel, and something in the water (also not Christmas but they fit the theme)...

Anyhow - here is my very sad story... I lost that little white adaptor that attaches to the cord that plugs into the car so I can listen to my music... Is that not the saddest story you've ever heard????!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

farmpony84 said:


> So... I have a playlist on my phone. It's small... Christmas Shoes ( @mmshiro doesn't like this one because the commercial message - I remember from last year)


Nah, I don't like that one because the boy spends his mom's last moments on earth to complete her funeral outfit.

This last summer, I sat for four hours with a dying horse (He was 34, his hind leg gave out so he couldn't get up anymore, and the vet was held up). The thought of calling the farrier for that horse never crossed my mind, to be honest...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

mmshiro said:


> Nah, I don't like that one because the boy spends his mom's last moments on earth to complete her funeral outfit.
> 
> This last summer, I sat for four hours with a dying horse (He was 34, his hind leg gave out so he couldn't get up anymore, and the vet was held up). The thought of calling the farrier for that horse never crossed my mind, to be honest...


While that was a very sad situation your comment on the farrier actually made me laugh. I get what you are saying... But I still like the song... 


I have a 34 year old horse at the house and I dread the day you had....


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

I've always liked the music from "The Nutcracker Suite", and I like "Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer". Most of the rest; "meh".
Several years ago, I got "I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus" stuck in my head to the point where I actually learned to play it on my guitar. One morning I was singing it while getting breakfast ready for The Kids. The Mare Mandolin was enthralled, so I gave her a serenade, even giving her a little scritchie under the chin for the "underneath his beard of snowy white" part. About halfway thru the second take, Oily came up, pushed Mandy off, and put his nose right in my face. "Oh; do _me_, human!" (Very rare behavior for him.)
So I did. To this day, that is his very favorite song, and he will drop whatever he is doing/eating to come up and give me kissies if I sing it for him. They are complex creatures


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

A student of mine will be spending the holidays in Hawaii, which made me remember this:






It's kinda cute from a linguistic point of view - "Mele Kalikimaka" is "Merry Christmas" bent to the rules of the Hawaiian language.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I can't hear the Mele Kalikimaka song without picturing the scene from "Christmas Vacation" with his family around the pool...


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

SilverMaple said:


> I can't hear the Mele Kalikimaka song without picturing the scene from "Christmas Vacation" with his family around the pool...


Beat me to it.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have pretty ecclectic taste in music, so here are a few we sang when we did "Christmas in the Renaissance' .
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJl6nSVVrlg
> 
> ...


I have sung all of these in choirs over the years. Fun!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Avna said:


> I have sung all of these in choirs over the years. Fun!


We loved getting all dressed up in Renaissance clothes and putting on the Christmas in the Renaissance show. Haven't found another choir to come close to the Master Chorale we sang with, so we don't perform anymore. Part of me misses it because it was fun, part of me is glad I don't have the hassle anymore. LOL!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> We loved getting all dressed up in Renaissance clothes and putting on the Christmas in the Renaissance show. Haven't found another choir to come close to the Master Chorale we sang with, so we don't perform anymore. Part of me misses it because it was fun, part of me is glad I don't have the hassle anymore. LOL!


I miss singing. I sang in our community college choir for some years -- it was over 100 people, audition choir. But eventually it was all too stressful, and I landed peacefully in my parish choir until I moved this year. Coming from the Symphonic Chorus and 8 part harmony and gigantic pieces like Bach's B Minor Mass, it was easy peasy. I miss the camaraderie of singing beautiful, difficult, choral music, especially at Christmas. I am tempted to join my daughter's church choir -- maybe just for Christmas ...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Avna said:


> I miss singing. I sang in our community college choir for some years -- it was over 100 people, audition choir. But eventually it was all too stressful, and I landed peacefully in my parish choir until I moved this year. Coming from the Symphonic Chorus and 8 part harmony and gigantic pieces like Bach's B Minor Mass, it was easy peasy. I miss the camaraderie of singing beautiful, difficult, choral music, especially at Christmas. I am tempted to join my daughter's church choir -- maybe just for Christmas ...


Our church tries to at least get us to commit for Christmas and Easter masses, when the kids are out of school and go home for the holidays. Since the church/choir is affiliated with OSU, we have some AMAZING voices and they do sing some beautiful, tough music. I do miss it all, but they rehearse a LOT (and they should, not saying they shouldn't) and it would really cut into my horse time now. Especially since I want to ride at 2 World Championship shows next year, I think we'll pass for this year. But we'll go to midnight mass and we'll surely enjoy all the choral works. :Angel:


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

I sing with my church's choir (we're UUs), and in December we go out caroling in the community (we've got a couple of nursing homes we go to, as well as during the neighborhood "Arts Shop & Stroll" event and the church's holiday fair). I love to sing the "classic" English/sacred/church carols. The First Noel, In the Bleak Midwinter, O Come All Ye Faithful, Away in a Manger. I'm very fond of a Ukrainian carol called "Sing Earth & Heaven" (or, that's what the title translates to).


I am sick to death of much of what's on the radio, even before it begins. I can only listen to so many renditions of Let It Snow, Baby It's Cold Outside, White Christmas, and Little Drummer Boy before I hurl the radio out the window. Unfortunately, the station I usually listen to in the morning (because it's more music than talking) has switched over to all Christmas Music. >:| I really like the Barenaked Ladies & Sarah MacLachlan's "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen" though, that's a bright, fun rendition. 



The only song I think I actively hate is Christmas Shoes. I've always found it immensely disturbing on some level.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Avna said:


> I miss singing. I sang in our community college choir for some years -- it was over 100 people, audition choir. But eventually it was all too stressful, and I landed peacefully in my parish choir until I moved this year. Coming from the Symphonic Chorus and 8 part harmony and gigantic pieces like Bach's B Minor Mass, it was easy peasy. I miss the camaraderie of singing beautiful, difficult, choral music, especially at Christmas. I am tempted to join my daughter's church choir -- maybe just for Christmas ...





You should! Heck, there's Messiah Sings all over the place in December, you could just drop by for one of those if you wanted.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Ugh, I can hardly listen to the radio either anymore because they play the same songs over and over, or it's always slowww songs that just make you want to fall asleep instead of getting into the mood. "All I want for Christmas" "Santa Claus is coming" "Jingle Bells/Rock" "Let it Snow" "Baby its cold outside" blech. 

I love anything Pentatonix has done: Little Drummer Boy, Carol of the Bells. And Trans-Siberian Orchestra for sure!!

I love listening to "It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas," "My grown up Christmas list" by Kelly Clarkson, "Mr Grinch," "What Child is This," "Mary Did you Know"


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Right now I'm listening to Vittorio Grigolo sing Panis Angelicus. Got lots of lovely stuff on my play list while I read stuff on the computer. I won't start the Messiah until closer to Christmas, probably while trimming the tree. Andrea Bocelli "Ave Maria" (Schubert), LOVE his voice.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

redbadger said:


> You should! Heck, there's Messiah Sings all over the place in December, you could just drop by for one of those if you wanted.


True that. I've done several back in CA, and I bet there's at least one out here. But that's just a one-time thing -- the bond I had with my fellow choir members (well, in the case of the community chorus, my fellow first sopranos as that alone was 35 people) is one of the things I miss. I have some chronic fatigue illness that makes me wary of signing up for commitments I might not be able to keep, but if my new medication helps me, it is at the top of my list to try to join another choir.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Right now I'm listening to Vittorio Grigolo sing Panis Angelicus. Got lots of lovely stuff on my play list while I read stuff on the computer. I won't start the Messiah until closer to Christmas, probably while trimming the tree. Andrea Bocelli "Ave Maria" (Schubert), LOVE his voice.


I also only listen to the Messiah the week before Christmas!

Tell us what else is on your playlist!


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Avna said:


> True that. I've done several back in CA, and I bet there's at least one out here. But that's just a one-time thing -- the bond I had with my fellow choir members (well, in the case of the community chorus, my fellow first sopranos as that alone was 35 people) is one of the things I miss. I have some chronic fatigue illness that makes me wary of signing up for commitments I might not be able to keep, but if my new medication helps me, it is at the top of my list to try to join another choir.



I hope it does! Choir is so much fun. Plus hey, first sopranos seem to be welcome everywhere. The nice thing about a local church choir is, aside from most of them not being auditioned (at least, none of the ones I know of), the commitment at our church at least is pretty flexible. There were definitely patches last year during medic school when I could really only make rehearsals, and sometimes not that at all. 



I feel like someone in my choir has mentioned a Messiah sing in Worcester somewhere. But I cannot recall.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Roman said:


> Ugh, I can hardly listen to the radio either anymore because they play the same songs over and over, or it's always slowww songs that just make you want to fall asleep instead of getting into the mood. "All I want for Christmas" "Santa Claus is coming" "Jingle Bells/Rock" "Let it Snow" "Baby its cold outside" blech.



I have a huge soft spot for "All I Want For Christmas (Is You)" because hockey teams keep lip synching it (or, in the case of the Chicago Gay Hockey Association, actually singing it!) in holiday videos and it's just so ridiculous and campy I can't help but love it.


"Santa Baby" holds a special place in my heart for being central to a preshow at the local Rocky Horror Picture Show (Where I got a Santa hat, which I still have.)


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

One of my favorites. A must every year.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Someone recommend this. To be honest I don't particularly care for the arrangement and vocals. But the lyrics. Especially may all your hurts be far away.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

How about some romantic Christmas songs.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

This song just gives me chills and IIRC, all the vocals are Sting.








And Garth Brooks does a stellar God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)




----------

